Ask HN: Which social network(s) you're active on? - startupflix
======
znpy
HN. Not really a social network, and that's one of the main reasons why I like
it.

Besides HN... I don't really curate my other social networks. My FB has been
disabled for newarly two years now, i never really understood what is the
interesting/useful part of twitter and snapchat/instagram... I really don't
see the point.

~~~
startupflix
...and what about messengers?

------
Double_a_92
Reddit and HN, and very rarely Twitter. For IM Telegram and rarely Whatsapp
and Facebook.

